#  > General Zone >  > Foreign Languages >  >  >  Many Books for learing english

## Mohamed

*
* 
English Grammar - A University Course 
By Angela Downing 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 




American Accent Training 
By Ann Cook 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 


Common Errors in English Usage 
By Paul Brians  
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 


English Grammar for the Utterly Confused 
By Laurie Rozakis 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 


Oxford Guide to English Usage 
By E. S. C. Weiner 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 


English Grammar in Use With Answers 
By Raymond Murphy 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 


English Grammar Workbook For Dummies 
By Geraldine Woods 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 


Essential Grammar in Use Supplementary Exercises With key 
By Helen Naylor 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 


Survival English 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 


Basic English Grammar Exercises 
By J Eastwood 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 


Basic English Grammar Book 1 
By Anne Seaton 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 


The A-Z of Correct English 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 


English Grammar 
By Jeff Coghill Stacy Magedanz 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 


Cambridge Practice Tests for IELTS 1 Self-study student's book 
By Vanessa Jakeman 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 


Cambridge IELTS 5 Student's Book with Answers 
By Cambridge ESOL 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 


Test Your Reading 
By Michael Dean 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 


The Oxford Thesaurus: An A-Z Dictionary of Synonyms 
By Laurence Urdang 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 


Essential Words for the TOEFL 
By Steven J. Matthiesen 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 



501 Synonym & Antonym Questions 
By Dermott, Brigit 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 


Grammar with Laughter 
By George Woolard 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 


Test Your Grammar and Usage for Fce 
By Peter Watcyn-Jones 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 


Test Your Business English 
By J.S. McKellen 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
See More: Many Books for learing english

----------


## aliali

Thank You

----------


## ayman_el_bendary

Thank You

----------

thank u

----------


## vijayakumar

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## gerry_intam

Thank You

----------


## pbji

Useful. Thank you. We are greatful

----------


## athher quadri

All praise is for Allah the Benevolent & Merciful.
may Allah reward u for ur altruistic service to fellow beings.
Allah Hafiz

----------


## marmorius2

Thank You

----------


## akechai99

Thank you.

----------


## f81aa

Thanks a lot

----------


## juanpind1006

Muchas Gracias!!

----------


## vikaschaurasia

thank you very much

See More: Many Books for learing english

----------


## chemnguyents

thanks

----------


## aragorn

Thanks alot

----------

